# The COOLEST white guitars in the market?



## Duraesu (Mar 18, 2008)

Like the title says! Show me some please!! =P


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 18, 2008)

MINE!!!GET YOUR OWN!!


----------



## SevenDeadly (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 18, 2008)

i saw an esp in another thread, i think it was a Stephen carpenter model, but it was white with white emgs, pup rings, ect. it looked fucking awesome


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry for all the extra crap in the pic, but the ATX Blackjacks:


----------



## Mogwaii (Mar 18, 2008)

My squier tele > all

forgot pics


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## Variant (Mar 18, 2008)

SevenDeadly said:


>



Win!


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> *picture of a boner enducing ESP



Wow...


----------



## Carrion (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## kigorri (Mar 18, 2008)

The world is your oyster dude.


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2008)

It's not really production, but Buckethead's white-on-white Les Paul is amazing....


----------



## Mogwaii (Mar 18, 2008)

That Draco is giving me nightmares


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 18, 2008)

In my opinion..one of the coolest guitars on the planet, by one of the coolest guitarists on the planet







And the reason I've come to dislike the American ESP company..because Mana over there in Japan gets this


----------



## Bigeeboo (Mar 18, 2008)

not in the market ... but it exists, its white, and its badass


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 18, 2008)

dude, i'm lovin all the white guitars


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 18, 2008)

Any white guitars that DON'T fade?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 18, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


>



This is the one I would get


----------



## Xtremevillan (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 18, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


>



NICE!!!!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Mar 18, 2008)

if zimbloth secures a deal with Caparison, you can expect the BIGGEST MOST EPIC PICSTORY IN THE HISTORY OF EXISTANCES OF PICSTORIES.

If not...it'll take me an extra year.


----------



## budda (Mar 18, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Any white guitars that DON'T fade?



nope.

and i cant fucking believe no one's posted this yet :







sexy. i want one.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 18, 2008)

^


----------



## Anthony (Mar 18, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


>



One day


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Mar 18, 2008)

playstopause said:


> ^





What the fuck is that model? It's fucking gorgeous.


----------



## darren (Mar 18, 2008)

Yamaha RGX-A2 FTW!

But my favourite white guitar of all time...


----------



## noodles (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 18, 2008)

playstopause said:


> ^


I forgot about that one, it does rule 




itsallinmyh3ad said:


> What the fuck is that model? It's fucking gorgeous.


It's a custom


----------



## kristallin (Mar 19, 2008)

Mogwaii said:


> My squier tele > all
> 
> forgot pics



That's the Vintage Modified Tele, right? How are you liking it?


----------



## Nerina (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## zimbloth (Mar 19, 2008)

The ESP Horizon III, Caparison Christopher Amott model, and Noodles V are winners thus far.

I'm hoping my new white Rico Jr 7-string will show up any day now, at which time this thread will be officially humbled 



Xtremevillan said:


> if zimbloth secures a deal with Caparison, you can expect the BIGGEST MOST EPIC PICSTORY IN THE HISTORY OF EXISTANCES OF PICSTORIES.



Send Mr. Itaru at Caparison a letter telling him to answer my freakin' email


----------



## Xaios (Mar 19, 2008)

Ahh, if only it were real and not just a mockup...


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 19, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> MINE!!!GET YOUR OWN!!



hahahah, I actually like that one.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 19, 2008)

Xaios said:


> Ahh, if only it were real and not just a mockup...



[action=]Dies...[/action]


----------



## Mogwaii (Mar 19, 2008)

whoaoaoaoaoaoaoaoao!

I'd buy that for a dollar!


----------



## Groff (Mar 19, 2008)

This has been my favorite so far. I just absolutely LOVE these guitars!


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 19, 2008)

my Albino SRC 






The Snowblind Jackson run are also pretty awesome.






and a JCF member used to own this cool one.






That White BC Rich Draco actually looks really cool, I didnt care for the other versions of it .


----------



## Randy (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm a HUGE fan of the "albino SRC"


----------



## GH0STrider (Mar 19, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> This has been my favorite so far. I just absolutely LOVE these guitars




What is so special about them?


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 19, 2008)

I fuckin love my RG350dx, just put a d-sonic in it too. Win


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 19, 2008)

neither is on the market, and one of them is not yet complete, but:


----------



## cow 7 sig (Mar 19, 2008)

heres a white one with pin strips




and my other white one


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 19, 2008)

man i love the way ESPs look with the binding and shit, just hate the way they play and sound


----------



## Holy Katana (Mar 19, 2008)

mikernaut said:


> my Albino SRC



You need to get the hardware on that powder coated white. That would make it perfect.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 19, 2008)

I've always liked the white Schecter C-1 Elite, I had one too, I miss it. 






I like this too~


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 19, 2008)

What's that ibby there ^ ?


----------



## bostjan (Mar 19, 2008)

Check out Bolin guitars. ZZ Top, I think, had some really bright white Bolin's.

I'd like to see an Ibanez PGM seven string with a maple board in all white, but that will never happen.


----------



## neroceasar (Mar 19, 2008)

Nerina said:


>



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT THIS GUITAR!!!!!!!!!! WILL DESTROY MICHIGAN WITH MY FISTS FOR THIS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 19, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


>


----------



## stuz719 (Mar 20, 2008)

bostjan said:


> I'd like to see an Ibanez PGM seven string with a maple board in all white, but that will never happen.





I'm seriously toying with ordering a custom like this, although am torn between a PGM7 and a KXK Sii-style 6...

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 20, 2008)

Shawn said:


>



What's that ibby? Looks like my RG350 without the middle pickup and no scratchplate... i like it!! What is it?!


----------



## SevenDeadly (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm suprised no one caught this


----------



## kristallin (Mar 20, 2008)

SevenDeadly said:


> I'm suprised no one caught this



Isn't that....... CAKE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Om nom nom


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 20, 2008)

kristallin said:


> Isn't that....... CAKE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Om nom nom



Nah it's one of those model guitars that bung up almost every eBay search I do.


----------



## sepherus (Mar 20, 2008)

personally i really like


----------



## mrp5150 (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## Rich (Mar 20, 2008)

My Viper400, I love this thing


----------



## Psychoface (Mar 20, 2008)

buckethead... end of story


----------



## playstopause (Mar 20, 2008)

^

Buckethead is a white guitar?


----------



## playstopause (Mar 20, 2008)

Agile AL-3100 White Chrome HW at HomeOld


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok it's a mokeup (and please forget my abilities with photoshop...)
but I'd like something like this 

Right it's not completely white...(it's basically the flag of the city of Milan)


----------



## Ruins (Mar 20, 2008)

wow very nice guitars thanks for every one who posted this awesomeness
and because of this thread i can officially say white guitars really grew on me O_O


----------



## SevenDeadly (Mar 20, 2008)

if white guitars grow on you, when they bloom, pluck one off for me. Preferablly not from any moist regions though.


----------



## Ruins (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## kristallin (Mar 20, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Nah it's one of those model guitars that bung up almost every eBay search I do.



Ah. There should be a JEM made of cake, though.


----------



## BrianCarroll (Mar 21, 2008)

Classic and sexy


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 21, 2008)

^ yes, yes, yes!
+1


----------



## amonb (Mar 21, 2008)

Carrion said:


>


----------



## Mr. S (Mar 21, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> What's that ibby? Looks like my RG350 without the middle pickup and no scratchplate... i like it!! What is it?!



i _think_ its an RGT42 i seem to recall a white version being done not to long ago, though i think it was a limited run or something as ive never seen one in the UK


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 21, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> i _think_ its an RGT42 i seem to recall a white version being done not to long ago, though i think it was a limited run or something as ive never seen one in the UK



I've played one here in a shop in Dublin. 

It's an absolutely phenomenal guitar! If they made one in a 7 I'd probably sell my RG1527!


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 21, 2008)

There is a really hot one in the FS section right now aka the Parker.


----------



## Ravelle17 (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## yellowv (Mar 23, 2008)

Megadeth7684 said:


>


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 23, 2008)

Ravelle17 said:


>



seriously, why would you put those on a white background?


----------



## plyta (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## Ravelle17 (Mar 24, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> seriously, why would you put those on a white background?



Uh...blame Musicians' Friend?


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm really surprised (or I'm blind) that no-ones posted the Steve Vai Jem??? Probably my favourite white guitar ever!  

Heres his triple neck version... 






Also Michael Romeo's custom Caparison Dellinger is pretty sweet...


----------



## Randomist (Mar 24, 2008)

buckethead's guitars are win, and that white explorer... *mops up drool* if only they did a 7 explorer i could afford... and...


----------



## playstopause (Mar 24, 2008)

^


----------



## Trespass (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## JPMDan (Mar 24, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


>


 

thats a instant chubby right there!


----------



## lastczarnian (Oct 16, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> This has been my favorite so far. I just absolutely LOVE these guitars!


 
+1 to the Yamaha. Reminds me of a Mac.


----------



## hide (Oct 16, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


>



Oh god...


----------



## lobee (Oct 16, 2008)

Not on the market but it's my amazing 540s.


----------



## afireinside (Oct 17, 2008)

my rg7620?


----------



## Isan (Oct 18, 2008)

BALLER lol


----------



## MikeH (Oct 19, 2008)

afireinside said:


> my rg7620?



Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that a 7621? It has no trem.


----------



## darren (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 20, 2008)

amazingly, nobody's posted this one yet:


----------



## Harry (Oct 20, 2008)

Has Cody posted his white SLSMG soloist in here yet?
Very nice looking guitar


----------



## 70Seven (Oct 20, 2008)

You guys are seriously in love with White guitars!

I must be the only one here who likes black guitars then.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 20, 2008)

HughesJB4 said:


> Has Cody posted his white SLSMG soloist in here yet?
> Very nice looking guitar



Not yet


----------



## IrfaanSE801 (Oct 21, 2008)

playstopause said:


> ^



Holy crap I REALLY like this one! Simple and beautiful


----------



## Totem_37 (Oct 21, 2008)

White Gibson Les Paul Custom. I'm not an LP player at ALL, but I still find those things fucking GORGEOUS!!!

It's like your guitar is wearing a tuxedo!


----------



## Harry (Oct 22, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Not yet



Cannot get enough of this guitar.
So stunning.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 22, 2008)

Nerina said:


>


Man, I've always wanted to try one of the BC Rich 7's, especially the ones with soundholes, this guitar just looks like sex!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 22, 2008)

plyta said:


>


Also


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 22, 2008)

Plus, I just have to post these:


----------



## Piledriver (Oct 22, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Not yet



made of sex,i love my SLS 
anyhow,whats up with the raised middle section? its weird looking.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 22, 2008)

Piledriver said:


> made of sex,i love my SLS
> anyhow,whats up with the raised middle section? its weird looking.



Raised on the back you mean? That is just how it is contoured.. shows up a lot better on the white one than it does on the flat black one


----------



## winterlover (Oct 22, 2008)

i'm cheating  it's got white






New M-1000





New MH-1000


----------



## GazPots (Oct 22, 2008)

Not mine but a friends. And its very cool.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 22, 2008)

SR # 0013 Moser 10 Owner: Tom Malone

Wraith NT #2 Owner: Al M.


----------



## darren (Oct 22, 2008)

GazPots said:


> Not mine but a friends. And its very cool.


Oh, wow... that Epi Les Paul Baritone is pretty sweet!


----------



## Vairocarnal (Oct 23, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Plus, I just have to post these:



Thanx, you just saved me the trouble of posting pics of those: the schmexiest whi7e guitars.


----------



## Variant (Oct 23, 2008)

70Seven said:


> You guys are seriously in love with White guitars!
> 
> I must be the only one here who likes black guitars then.



Not true, I love black guitars too... white's my favorite, but closely followed by black.


----------



## yetti (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Seven (Oct 23, 2008)

+1 on Bucketheads LP.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 24, 2008)

So what do I win for this?


----------



## Duraesu (Oct 24, 2008)

i never thought this thread would reach 5,221 views and more than 3 pages lol, i just wanted to see cool white guitars... haha, glad everybody is contributing! lets creat the largest White Guitars thread


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 24, 2008)

No-one like the Iceman? 7 string version would absolutely slay.


----------



## Heeboja (Oct 24, 2008)

Surprised no one has posted this yet: Imo one of the coolest guitars so one of the coolest WHITE guitars:


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 25, 2008)

I dunno man, I always thought the Musicman style of guitar looked weird. The left horn is waaaayyyy higher than the right one. Having said that, I was raised on Ibanez superstrats, so what do I know? And who I am to argue with John Petrucci?


----------



## noodleplugerine (Oct 25, 2008)

Heeboja said:


> Surprised no one has posted this yet: Imo one of the coolest guitars so one of the coolest WHITE guitars:



Gorgeous.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Duraesu (Oct 25, 2008)

^

i was wondering when would someone upload that one... its beautiful!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Oct 25, 2008)

> i was wondering when would someone upload that one... its beautiful!



I know! Its just sooooo sexy I will build a Metal heads tele one day


----------



## noodleplugerine (Oct 25, 2008)

DAMN that's beautiful.


----------



## Heeboja (Oct 25, 2008)

That carpenter is indeed beautiful! Imagine that with black pickguard.

More EBMM white guitars + a bass  . This time SSSPARKLYYY


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## playstopause (Oct 26, 2008)

^

I LOVE those.


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 26, 2008)

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> I LOVE those.



i gotta get rid of the golden hardware, and i need a new floyd. this thing prolly was good in its time. but 7 or 8 years after its production, this this is kinda falling apart... and the guitar could use some work

but i agree, the action, tone, and feel of the guitar is just perfect!


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 26, 2008)

Ravelle17 said:


>



This should not have taken 8 pages to mention.


----------



## GigantoRobotico (Oct 28, 2008)

darren said:


>



Whatever this guitar is FTW!


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Mattayus (Oct 29, 2008)

soliloquy said:


>



Those Peavey Rotors have always intrigued me, but I never got to play one!


----------



## darren (Oct 29, 2008)

That's not a Rotor... it's a V-Type.


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 29, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Those Peavey Rotors have always intrigued me, but I never got to play one!



yeah, rotors are the ones that look like an explorer, but have those violin cuts in the body.


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 29, 2008)

d'oh!  Well you knew what I meant. I never got to play those either!


----------



## Cancer (Oct 29, 2008)

Still my favorite 6 string ever.


----------



## winterlover (Oct 30, 2008)

Yoshi said:


> So what do I win for this?



a slap in the face for making my gas gauge go to 12


----------



## machine_head1 (Oct 30, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Those Peavey Rotors have always intrigued me, but I never got to play one!



The v-types and rotors actually play quite nice IMO.


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 30, 2008)

machine_head1 said:


> The v-types and rotors actually play quite nice IMO.



the V-type, though a neckthrough, suffers from fret access though. reaching anything higher than the 20th fret seems to be a little difficult, as the trbele side of the cutaway is not cut low enough into the body. 

but other than that, the weight, action, finish, frets, feel, everything about it is phenomenal! 

the rotor i cant say much of...i seem to be dysfunctional when an explorer type of guitar is put before me. if a guitar cant be played in a classical position, its a no go for me....same reason i cant tolerate SGs...

yes, i'm weird


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Nov 2, 2008)

*Fibenare Erotic Genie*


----------



## Johann (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm surprised that no one posted my fav white guitar EVER:


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 4, 2008)

I RETURN WITH MORE PANTS RUINING ESP GOODNESS!!!














Money Shot


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 4, 2008)

Here some of my favorites I've owned...


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 4, 2008)

>



Arg...You're killing me!!


----------



## Heeboja (Nov 4, 2008)

sevenstrings7 said:


> *Fibenare Erotic Genie*


Looks too much like a bass. Those horns are bloated . I like the neck and the join though.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 4, 2008)

i MUST know what this is


----------

